# Guppies & platy's mating?!?!???



## Fish4life (Jul 7, 2013)

Is it possibly for a male guppy to mate with a female platy? My blue guppy is harassing my platy and trying to poke her!!! Is this normal?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes they will interbreed and yes, male live bearers are like teenaged boys.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

male guppy's Poecilia reticulata will try and breed with almost any fish that move, 

guppy's are from the family Poecilia and platy's are from the Xiphophorus family therefore are too different species and can't breed with each other.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Skiffia is correct. Guppies will try to breed quite literally with anything that moves. Does not mean they can. The only other fish guppies can breed with are endlers (people say mollies as well but there are no "proven documented cases of guppyxmollies")


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

There is a small chance you may get Glaties (guppyxplaty), but they are rare.
:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Skiffia and Jamnigh are correct.Swordtails and platies can breed and guppies and endlers.None of the other"common" livebeares can cross breed.


----------

